# كيفيفة رسم بروفايل خطوط كهربائية



## عبد الله الصافي (4 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
ماهية احسن طريقة لرسل بروفايل خطوط كهربائية لمسافة 100 كيلو متر حيث انه المتعارف
عليه يرسم البروفايل عن طريق الاوتوكاد
هل هنالك طريقة اخرى ارجوا الشرح :18:


----------



## باسل الحبيب (17 مارس 2009)

كيف ارسم بروفيل في اللاند والامور المتوفرة لدي هي المناسيب فقط


----------



## arfan j (17 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز اولا استطلاع منطقة خط الكهرباء المراد اخذ له البروفايل وثانيا تقسيم الخط الى محطات كل (25م, 50م,100م) ثالثا اخذ احداثيات و مناسيب الارض (ground level)عند كل محطة بواسطة جهاز توتل ستيشن ان وجد وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (18 مارس 2009)

ارسمه بواسطة اوتو كاد 
خذ مقياس رسم 1:2000 افقي
و 1:500 او 1:200عمودي ( الارتفاع )
اي بمضاعفة الارتفاع و تقسيم المسافات الافقية على 2


----------



## هانى عامر (21 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز لى سابق خبره فى اعمال المساحه فى الخطوط الكهربيه
توجد اولا مواصفات يجب اتباعها عند عمل بروفيل لخط كهرباء
1- اولا معرفة المسار الابتدائى من جهة المالك
2- معرفة اماكن الانكسارات (ابراج الزاويه) وتعيين احداثياتها المبدايه (gps) 
3- المرور السريع على المسار ومعرفة صلاحية النقاط للعمل
4-تحديد نقطية بداية العمل (عند مخرج محطه مثلا)
5- تحديد نقطة نهاية العمل (محطه او مصنع)
6-البدء فى الرفع المساحى باستخام التوتال مع المساح الثابت على الجهاز و gpsمع العامل او المساح المتحرك على المسار للسير التقريبى على المسار
ملاحظه : عند تحديد نقاط الانكسار على gps يتم عمل مسار على الجهاز gps
7-يتم الرفع على مسافات متقاربه كل 20 او 25 متر تقريباxyz
8-يتم استخلاص البيانات من التوتال واعطائها لمكتب التصميم الذى بدوره يقوم بعمل البروفيل عن طريق عدة برامج مهمه وارى ان الاوتوكاد واللاند لايصلحان تقريبا للعمل الاساسى وانما يعتبران من البرامج المساعده
يتم رسم البروفيل عن طريق برنامج plstower وcivilcad وهما البرنامجان الرئيسيان لعمل البروفيل ولكن سعرهما باهظ جدا والقليل من الشركات التى تعمل بهذه البرامج
يقوم البرنامج (plstower) بعمل بروفيل للمسار وعمل الابراج المناسبه من حيث الطراز (يعتمد على نوع الخط 66و220و400و500)kv وهى خطوط الضغط العالى المعروفه حيث لكل نوع الطرازات التى يعمل معها
يتم تعبئه البرنامج بالداتا المناسبه والبرنامج يعطينا النتائج من ارتفاع الابراج والمسافات بينها ومكان سنتر البرج stations ونسبة ترخيم السلك ومعامل الامان من حيث المسافه بين ارتفاع السلك والارض الطبيعيه (8 متر مثلا)
والبيانات الخاصه بالمالك من حيث تاثير الرياح على جسم البرج ومعامل الاحمال على ارض البرج وايضا لا ننسى عمل الجسات فى اماكن الابراج (جسات ميكانيكيه وكهربيه)ويتم عمل لوح خاصه للمسار واخذ الاعتماد من الجهه المالكه على البروفيل ثم توقيع الابراج على الطبيعه حيث يتم رسم المسار على الاوتوكاد من مسافات وزوايا وحيث معلوم لدينا من الرفع احداثيات الزوايا حيث هى نقط ثابته لا يمكن تغيير اماكنها يتم من الاوتوكاد استخلاص احداثيات ابراج التعليق ويتم توقيع جميع الابراج على الطبيعه وتسليمها للجهه المنفذه التى بدورها تقوم بالتاكد من المسار والمسافات والزوايا والبدء فى التخطيط والحفر وصب العاديات ثم رفع المدفونه (باظه او تمبلت او فى بلوك)ثم رص حديد التسليح تم خشب النجاره ثم الخرسانه المسلحه ثم العزل ثم الردم وهنا ينتهى دور المدنى وبالتالى دور مهندس المساحه
اسف على الاختصار لان الموضوع كبير ومهم جدا
ارجو ان اكون افدتك ولو بجزء بسيط
م/هانى عامر 
8-


----------



## المساح10 (22 مارس 2009)

السوال : لماذا عمل بروفايل لخطوط الكهرباء؟؟؟
الجواب : لتحديد ارتفاعات الارض بحيث لاتتعارض اسلاك الكهرباء مع الارتفاعات العالية للارض الطبيعية .
عمل البروفايل لخطوط الكهرباء دائماً عندما تكون الارض غير مستوية الارتفاعات او المنطقة جبلية .
اما اذا كانت الارض مستوية تقريباً لاتحتاج لعمل بروفايل .
ناتى لطريقة عمل البروفايل : اولا يتم تحديد المسار .
ثانيا : يتم اخذ مناسيب الارض الطبيعية ويحبذ ان تكون المحطات قريبة على سبيل المثال ( 20,25 )متر 
وذلك فى الارتفاعات الشديدة.
بعد اخذ المناسيب يتم العمل ببرنامج الاوتوكاد اواللاند او اى برنامج اخر لعمل البروفايل ، ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار ارتفاعات اعمدة الكهرباء او الابراج وايضا يجب حساب نسبة التقوس فى الاسلاك ( مهندس كهرباء ) او ( مساح شاطر ) لانه ضرورى جدا حساب التقوس ( يتم فى الارتفاعات الشديدة ) لان البروفايل فى مشاريع الكهرباء يتم لمعرفة ارتفاع القوس ( انحناء الاسلاك ) من الارض الطبيعية ( مسطحة او جبلية )وذلك لتجنب حدوث مشاكل فى المستقبل .

هذا قليل من كثير فى اعمال الكهرباء!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROUDS (22 مارس 2009)




----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (1 يناير 2010)

هانى عامر قال:


> اخى العزيز لى سابق خبره فى اعمال المساحه فى الخطوط الكهربيه
> توجد اولا مواصفات يجب اتباعها عند عمل بروفيل لخط كهرباء
> 1- اولا معرفة المسار الابتدائى من جهة المالك
> 2- معرفة اماكن الانكسارات (ابراج الزاويه) وتعيين احداثياتها المبدايه (gps)
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mostafammy (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فائز (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من الاخوة المهندسين ارسال برنامج عن كيفية رسم ابراج الضغط الفائق والعالي


----------



## ياسين17 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رفع حدود المشروع*




يعد العمل الاساسى لخريجى شعبة المساحة والخرائط إدارة العمليات المساحية فى المشاريع الهندسة المختلفة ، وينقسم العمل المساحى فى المشاريع الهندسية إلى رفع وتوقيع أى كان نوع المشروع .
عملية الرفع للمشروعات الهندسية
- رفع حدود المشروع و الظواهر الطبيعية والبشرية
- رفع مناسيب المشروع ..........​ ​ * رفع حدود المشروع​ فى البداية يقوم المساح برسم كروكى للمشروع يحاكى كل ما هو موجود بهv حتى يتم تدوين كل البيانات المرفوعة وبالتى يتمكن من رسم اللوحة على برنامج ال auto cad .
يقوم المساح بإنشاء شبكة إحداثيات مفترضة إن لم يجد نقاط إحداثيات وروبيرات موجودة بالفعل وذلك كالأتى :-v 
يثبت نقاطة ويسامت عليها الجهاز ثم يوجة المنظار لاى اتجاة ويفترضه إتجاة الشمال،ثم يقوم برفع نقاط المشروع والظواهر الطبيعية كما يوضحة الشكل​ 
رفع مناسيب المشروعv 
يقوم المساح بإفتراض الروبير ثم يقوم بعمل رفع مناسيب ما يتطلبة المشروع 
- وبعد توفير البيانات الحقلية يتمكن المساح من رسم اللوحة لإرسالها إلى مهندس التصميم لعمل لوحات المشروع .​ عملية التوقيع فى المشروعات الهندسة
عملية التوقيع المساحى هى عبارة عن نقل التفاصيل من الرسومات إلى الطبيعة ، ويعد التوقيع المساحى هو الخطوة الاولى لتحويل المنشأمن التصميم إلى التنفيذ.
وتتلخص عملية التوقيع المساحى فى تثبيت أوتاد أوعلامات فى الطبيعة طبقاللمخطط المرسوم بمقياس رسم بحيث يراعى فى ذلك تخفيض النفقات والوقت و تأمين الدقة الكافية ، وهذا بالطبع يختلف طبقا لنوع المشروع.​ مشروع المبانى
من الامثلة على هذة المشروعات لقرى السياحية والعمارات السكنيةوالمصانع وكل مبنى على وجه الارض​ 
وبعد تحديد حدود الحفر وذلك بوضع اسياخ للأركان يشد خيط عليها ويتم التعليم بالرمال او الجير .
ثم بعد ذلك يتم أستخراج مناسيب الحفر من التصميم ثم الوقوف بجانب المعدة القائمة بالحفر لتوقيع المنسوب على الطبيعة ويسمى ذلك منسوب التأسييس، وبعد الضبط للمنسوب يقوم المساح بتوقيع حدود الخرسانة العادية وحدودها تكون اكبر من حدود الخرسانة المسلحة ( حدود القواعد) وذلك بحوالى 30 سم ويسمى هذا الفرق رفرفة العادية​ 
وبعد التوقيع لحدود الخرسانة العادية يقوم النجار بعمل إطار خشبى كما يوضحة الشكل السابق وذلك لتحديد العادية ثم يأتى المساح بعمال وذلك لعمل تسوية للمنسوب إلى دقة السنتيمتر ثم يقوم بدق أسياخ موزعة فى العادية ويضبط قمتها حسب مناسيب العادية ودق مسامير فى الجوانب الخشبية على نفس المنسوب ليتأكد صب الخرسانة على المنسوب وإن كانت مسطح العادية كبير يقوم المساح بالتأكد عن طريق الميزان أثناء الصب .​ 
وهناك طرق عدة لتوقيع الخرسانة المسلحة
منها الاتى : -
- توقيع النقاط التى يوضحها الشكل ثم رسمها بخطوط الشيكلين وترسم القواعد كما هى بالرسم على الخرسانة العادية ثم يقوم النجار بتفصيل الجوانب الخشبية على الشيكلين
- اما الطريق الثانية هى ان يعمل النجار ما يسمى الأتراسية او الخنزيرة او التحويطة​ 
ثم يقوم المساح بتوقيع امتداد الاكسات عليها وذلك بالبرامج المختلفة فى اجهزة الرصد المتكاملة ، ثم يقوم النجار بشد خيوط كما هو موضح بالشكل وينزل خيط شاغول من تقاطع الخيوط ثم يرسم من النقاط اللوحة كما سبق وبعد تفصيل القواعد والسملات من قبل النجار يقوم المساح بوضع مناسيب قمة الخرسانة المسلحة من لوحات التصميم وبعد ذلك يتم صب القواعد والسملات​ 
وبعد ذلك يقوم النجار بتصحيح الخنزيرة مرة أخرى ويقوم المساح بوضع الاكسات مرة اخرى وذلك لعمل الاعمدة
وبعد شد نجارة الاعمدة يقوم المساح بوضع
منسوب ثابت عليها وذلك لتحديد ارتفاع الاعمدة
حسب التصميم ، ثم تصب الاعمدة بالخرسانة 
وبعد ذلك يقوم المساح بوضع شرب على 
الخرسانة بعد فك العمود وذلك لتحديد ارتفاع 
الكمر والسقف . 
ثم بعدذلك يشد نجارة السقف ويقوم المساح
بعمل ميزانية على السقف حتى يتم ضبط
النجارة كمنسوب واحد .​ 
وما قد تم عملة فى الدور الاول يتم عملة فى الادوار المتتابعة.​ 
القنوات الخرسانية والأسفلتية​ القنوات الخرسانية هى إحدى الطرق لصرف المياة او إخراج فرعة جديدة من ترعة ويعتمد على هذة الطريقة فى الأماكن الصحراوية حيث لابد من تبطين القناة بالخرسانة حتى لا يتم تسريب المياة ومثالا على ذلك مشروع توشكى فى صحراء مصر الغربية الذى يربط بين النيل والواحات ، وسنقوم بشرح دور المساح فى إنشاء القنوات الخرسانية.
والعمل فى القنوات يشمل الأتى : -
● إستلام مسار القناة من جهة المالك 
ويقصد بذلك الاتى
♦ تحديد نقطة بداية ونهاية المشروع ♦ توقيع مواقع المنشاءات المصاحبة للقناة 
♦ تحديد عدة نقاط عل طول القناة ♦ إستلام معلومات عن ميول القناة
● توقيع المسار الأفقى للقناة
ونقصد بذلك توقيع محور القناة من نقطة البداية إلى نقطة النهاية مع تفسيمة إلى محطات على مسافات متساوية حسب التصميم، مما يتطلب عمل نقاط تحكم على إتجاة لمسار.
● رفع المسار الرأسى للقناة 
ونقصد بة أخذ مناسيب الارض الطبيعية على طول القناة حسب محطات التقسيم وكذلك على الاتجاة العرضى كل 5 امتار، مما يتطلب من المساح وضع نقاط تحكم على مسافات لاتزيد عن 400متر ، ويساعد هذا الرفع فى تصميم القناة وكذلك حساب الكميات وتحديد مواقع العبارات على طول القناة .

ففى البداية وبعد ان يقوم المساح بتوقيع محور القناة وكذلك نقطتى A ، b يأتى بالمعدة القائمة بالحفر ويتم متابعتها فى المناسيب حتى يقوم بحفر القناة ما بين نقطتى A ,B
ثم بعد ذلك يتم تخطيط نقطتى C, D مع وضع المناسيب عليها فيقوم الحفار بتهزيب الميول الجانبية عن طريق ربط خيوط على الاتجاة الطولى بين نقطة D والتى تليها فى المحطة الاخرى وبمساعدة عمال يتم التهزيب، وبذلك يكون قد تم الحفر ثم يتم رش القناة بالمياة وتدمج بالرصاصة حتى تندمج التربة، ثم ننتقل إلى طبقة الأساس.​ وهى طبقة من مواد ذات مسام اقل وتندمج بصورة صلبة عند رشها بالماء وبعد وضع هذة الطبقة يقوم المساح بتوقيع النقاط A, B ثم وضع المناسيب لها وهى تعلو الحفر بحوالى 0.27 سنتيمتر، وبعد ذلك يقوم النجار بوضع النجارة وذلك للصب ويقوم المساح بضبط المناسيب حسب التصميم وخاصة الميول وبعد ذلك يقوم المهندس المدنى بالصب وفكرة عمل القنوات الخرسانية هى نفسها فكرة القنوات الأسفلتية غير ان الاخير ليس بها نجارةوفى نفس مشروع القنولت نجد العبارات الموجودة عند تقاطع القناة مع الطريق​


----------



## علي77 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:16:بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود:15:


----------



## radwan383 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## سيف سلومي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 

لي اهمية الموضوع ...اتمنا ان تقول يتحميل فديو شرح كيفية العمل على pls-cadd و tower لي مشروع كامل وكيفية رسم بروفايل لخط ابراج الكهرباء للفادة العامه وايضا حاجتي له في العمل


----------



## mostafa afify (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز لرسم البروفيل لخطوط الكهرباء يتم استخدام برنامج pls


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (1 فبراير 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------

